# Temporary electric corral



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have about 15 acres that is partially fenced in with 2 strands of electric. I just bought a roll of braided wire, use step in post and a good charger. Haven't had any issues with it. Using it until I can permanently fence the field in. I use the same when camping for a corral.:wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not familiar with the Max Flex systems, but we use portable electric corrals at rides all the time. We use flat electric tape with step-in posts and a charger that runs on batteries.


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

I am not familiar with that system either but have used a portable electric fence alot for various activities. I greatly prefer the wide tape as I think it gives a bigger bite if they touch it as well as being more visible. Do not be afraid to make it HOT. Last thing you want to do is chase loose horses in new country in the middle of the night. Voice of experience here!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Our place is still a work in progress so we have electric tape and step in posts dividing the paddocks, we do have wooden corner supports as our isn't exactly temporary
As long as you've got it powered all the time you should be OK - we bought a solar powered unit last summer which worked OK for a while but it doesn't seem to be doing so now so not sure about recommending one of them if you were wanting to use the fence somewhere that didn't have mains electric handy


----------

